# first time out did I get scammed? - Rhino Labs



## caspergsx (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi guys newbie in the world got my hands on rhino tren enan 100 and rhino enan 250 seams there are some fake stuff going around.  I got a pic if anyone has had any experience with this stuff would like to know before I pin it.  Any info would be great source says I'm  g2g only know them from gym


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Running bloods would be your best way to determine if it's dosed correctly or complete bunk.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Casper, I added Rhino labs to the title of the tread to make it easier for other members to search.  I've never heard of them, but I agree with Ron, labs will be a good indicator.  You should run pre-cycle and mid cycle labs no matter what anyways.  A "guy at the gym" might have good gear, you never know, but good or bad I'm sure you paid too much.  But that's the price we all pay for being new, so don't feel too bad about it.

Please outline your whole cycle plan, dosage, duration, AI, PA, HCG, PCT, all of it and you'll get a lot more constructive feedback.  Right off the top I will say tren is not a good choice for your first time out the gate.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 24, 2014)

Just Test E is fine. No Tren no Tren. Hope its real. Lets see some pics
!SHRUGS!


----------



## bronco (Feb 24, 2014)

Rhino labs or white rhino? Have heard of white rhino and yes they are scammers


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 24, 2014)

I've heard of rhino. The private board I've seen them on is a Canadian board. The board was running a contest for it's American members. Rhino was donating the gear. Knowing who owns and runs the board I'm talking about I would say rhino is legit. Put a pic up and I'll look at the pics that I can see on the board.
When you say "fakes" do you mean someone is making counterfeit rhino gear? That is highly unlikely. Many times a UGL will tell guys to look out for counterfeits to try and creat a buzz that their shit is so good and so saught after that its being counterfeited. That's straight bullshit. Nobody is counterfeiting rhino labs.


----------



## caspergsx (Feb 24, 2014)

I cc of each Mon and Thursday.  I have all supplements amino acids pre and post workouts,  whey protein as far as pct not sure with it being my first cycle do I need hcg . I'm already on a clean lean diet. I do trust the guy and have been talking with him for 2 years at the gym,  he has seen my transformation and the one who is recommended the dosage and supplements and training I been wanting to due this for sometime and said that now he knows im dedicated he is going to help me,  I just came on here to make sure everything is good to go and I have read about the effects and disadvantages.  just a little shy on the tren part


----------



## bronco (Feb 24, 2014)

If this is your first cycle do not run the tren. Test only will be all you need. What are your stats? Age? Weight? Years training?


----------



## caspergsx (Feb 24, 2014)

34 160 3 years eating right and moderate gym training I was 210 flabby 3 years ago,  did it by eating lean and no sugars . My goal is 190 lean


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 24, 2014)

If you want, there's probably some money you could save on your supplements. 

1) hydrolyzed protein powders hold no benefit over regular whey like isolate except for emptying your wallet faster. 

2) the glutamine can be dumped completely. If you're getting sufficient protein from whole food and whey, you'll be getting more than enough glutamine. 

3) the post workout powder is just protein and carbs. You could simply use your whey and add in some milk, a bagel, or some other cheap carb source.


----------



## caspergsx (Feb 24, 2014)

Will definitely keep that in mind.  I paid 175 for all the supplements, so can just save the tren and use it for my next cycle if I decide to do another and should I be looking for hcg for the pct


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 24, 2014)

caspergsx said:


> Will definitely keep that in mind.  I paid 175 for all the supplements, so can just save the tren and use it for my next cycle if I decide to do another and should I be looking for hcg for the pct



Yea that's a lot to spend unless you don't really care...

Other tren can wait. It'll be ready for you next cycle. You should get HCG but it shouldn't be ran for PCT. It is suppressive to the thyroid.


----------



## bronco (Feb 24, 2014)

caspergsx said:


> Will definitely keep that in mind.  I paid 175 for all the supplements, so can just save the tren and use it for my next cycle if I decide to do another and should I be looking for hcg for the pct



Clomid and nolva is what most people run for pct, me personnaly I like Toremifene. Also at 160lbs I believe you can reach your goals naturally, you should have all your pct and AI in hand before you start any cycle


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 24, 2014)

Don't know what Enan is and never seen Tren E at 100mg that is low for Tren E as it it usually 200mg or higher.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 24, 2014)

Is there more info on the side of the "Enen" bottle?  I'm assuming it's Test Ethanate, but I'd like to be sure.

I have a few big concerns here:
Have you started?
What is your PCT?  Do you already have it?
What's your AI?  Do you have a PA for the Tren (Trick question, don't use the tren)
How many vials do you have?  How long do you plan to run this cycle?


----------



## caspergsx (Feb 24, 2014)

Haven't started doing my research supposed to start tonight and headed to gym right now,  will look on bottle when I get home,  no pct. No AI yet doing research going to ask all these questions tonight just blown away with all the info I trust my guy just didn't realIze it was this complicated maybe he has it planned I do know he is getting me hcg he was telling me about my testicles would decrease said it's expensive ha. I do know I'm going to tell him Im going to wait on the tren. Hopefully he doesn't get to testy with me for 2nd guessing him, he has gone out his way helping me train the last month and not wanting to piss him off.. I got one of each so twice a week 1cc,, how ever that last Will be my cycle.  I've been working hard on my body for 3 years and I look way better just don't have much mass to show for my work. I do thank you guys for your info and I have been reading up every chance I get all day


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 24, 2014)

I've never seen Tren E @100mgs/ml, that would be an Acetate dosage. Also, don't take the Tren, you're new to AAS and you'll get murdered in side effects.

Are those the only vials you purchased? You need 3 vials of that Test E to run a sufficient 12 week cycle @500mgs/week. 

You definitely need to get a PCT(Nolva/Clomid combo) and an AI(anastrozole). The PCT will aid in your post cycle recovery and an AI will help control your estrogen levels, which in return, will prevent side effects while on cycle.


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 24, 2014)

caspergsx said:


> Haven't started doing my research supposed to start tonight and headed to gym right now,  will look on bottle when I get home,  no pct. No AI yet doing research going to ask all these questions tonight just blown away with all the info I trust my guy just didn't realIze it was this complicated maybe he has it planned I do know he is getting me hcg he was telling me about my testicles would decrease said it's expensive ha. I do know I'm going to tell him Im going to wait on the tren. Hopefully he doesn't get to testy with me for 2nd guessing him, he has gone out his way helping me train the last month and not wanting to piss him off.. I got one of each so twice a week 1cc,, how ever that last Will be my cycle.  I've been working hard on my body for 3 years and I look way better just don't have much mass to show for my work. I do thank you guys for your info and I have been reading up every chance I get all day



You need 3 vials of Test E, trade him the Tren for another vial of Test. Then purchase a third vial and you'll be straight!


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

^^^ Everything Sally (aka Mustang) said.

The typical "First Cycle" would be Test E or C at 500/week for 12 weeks, pinned at 250mg 2X each week.  So with that gear, that would be 1ml 2X week, they're 10ml vials so you only get 5 weeks per vial.  DO NOT run a 5 week cycle.  Get a total of 3 vials, or 30ml.

For an AI, you can use adex or aromasin, personally, I prefer aromasin.  I would start at 12.5mg EOD, that should be plenty, but if you start to get itchy or puffy nipples, increase it to ED.  (Nipples are the first warning that your E2 is getting too high).

For PCT, I would just go with 20mg of Nolva and 50mg of Clomid ED for 30 days.  Start PCT about 15 days after your last test pin.

HCG on cycle is always good, but not completely necessary.  It will keep your testes from shrinking and make your recovery go a little farter, but you can recover with out it.  It's usually sold in 5000iu vials.  Take 250iu's 2X a week.  Start around 3 to 3-1/2 weeks in so your last HCG pin is 3-4 days before you start PCT.

Before you start, I STRONGLY recommend you make a calendar and map out every pin and every pill, know everything you're going to take and when, and make sure you have everything, with some to spare before you start.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 25, 2014)

I always liked torem better than Clomid. Both do the job well but torem always had me feeling right sooner. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## bronco (Feb 25, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I always liked torem better than Clomid. Both do the job well but torem always had me feeling right sooner. Can't go wrong with either.



Same here. I Always felt like total shit while running clomid, HATE IT


----------



## caspergsx (Feb 25, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Is there more info on the side of the "Enen" bottle?  I'm assuming it's Test Ethanate, but I'd like to be sure.
> 
> I have a few big concerns here:
> Have you started?
> ...



It's Testosterone enanthate 250mg. 

My guy says he has some arimidex coming and if I start getting sensitive nipples then I need to take it, but don't worry   also asked about pct he said I'm worry to much that it's my first cycle and I will be fine,  he is swapping out the tren and getting me 2 more of the test so looks like I need to source my own pct.  I appreciate all the info guys already feeling the love here and plan to stick around


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 25, 2014)

Your guy said don't worry about pct? Hahaha u need to find a new guy. Or just listen to the guys on here. 

Do me a favor. Walk up to your guy and cock slap him for me. Thanks.


----------



## caspergsx (Feb 25, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Your guy said don't worry about pct? Hahaha u need to find a new guy. Or just listen to the guys on here.
> 
> Do me a favor. Walk up to your guy and cock slap him for me. Thanks.



That's why I'm here.  he seams like he knows but don't know much from what I'm reading .  270 lbs jacked I'm not slapping him haha


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, don't listen to him.  That's a whole lot of careless/reckless advice.  It's that mindset that give AAS a bad name.



caspergsx said:


> It's Testosterone enanthate 250mg.
> 
> My guy says he has some arimidex coming and if I start getting sensitive nipples then I need to take it, but don't worry   also asked about pct he said I'm worry to much that it's my first cycle and I will be fine,  he is swapping out the tren and getting me 2 more of the test so looks like I need to source my own pct.  I appreciate all the info guys already feeling the love here and plan to stick around


----------



## caspergsx (Feb 25, 2014)

Well I didn't take it..  going to wait till I source my pct and AI. Not sure to order online or just wait till it fall's in my lap ha ha...  had a great work out really pushed my upper body tonight again thanks for the advise


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

As I'm sure you already know, it's not a source board for AAS, but ancillaries are wide open.  I've used research chem liquids and tabs from a few places, honestly you just cannot beat real pharma grade.  There's a few threads here with online pharm links, but I've had good luck with ADC, http://www.alldaychemist.com/


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2014)

caspergsx said:


> That's why I'm here.  he seams like he knows but don't know much from what I'm reading .  270 lbs jacked I'm not slapping him haha



Then kick him in the balls. Or shoot him a link to this joint.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Then kick him in the balls. Or shoot him a link to this joint.



Can't he do both?


----------



## caspergsx (Feb 25, 2014)

You guys are awesome..  I did source Arimidex so my plan is to get my PCT in hand,  kinda scared ordering anything online,  ass kicking distance seams better ha.  So my plan is 250mg test only no tren twice a week for 12 weeks Arimidex EOD and  Clomid and nolva for pct .. 
Also curious if anyone has experience with the rhino I have


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 25, 2014)

Adex is a research chemical and is legal to buy online. Browse this site a little bit and you'll find a site that people around here use.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

Adex and Aromasin are both available as RC but ADC and others also carry pharm grade tabs.  SFG finally beat some sense into me, that's all I'm buying from now on.  But first I have fridge full of RC to use up, mostly GWP.


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 25, 2014)

caspergsx said:


> You guys are awesome..  I did source Arimidex so my plan is to get my PCT in hand,  kinda scared ordering anything online,  ass kicking distance seams better ha.  So my plan is 250mg test only no tren twice a week for 12 weeks Arimidex EOD and  Clomid and nolva for pct ..
> Also curious if anyone has experience with the rhino I have



As you soon will learn, there are many UGL's from all over the place. Sometimes, it's really hard to find people who have used certain labs.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

Finding someone that has a used a certain lab is difficult, but finding someone that has used the right lab is all that matters.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 25, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Adex is a research chemical and is legal to buy online. Browse this site a little bit and you'll find a site that people around here use.



IMO, it would be prudent to refrain from giving advice or making statements that may give guys that are just getting their feet wet a false sense of security. 
To the OP, legal advice is something you should not take seriously from folks you don't know and that may not know what they are talking about. This shit is serious business. 
We'll hold your hand crossing the street, but please be smart, look both ways, and proceed with caution.


----------



## caspergsx (Feb 25, 2014)

Definitely not trying to get hit crossing the road ha..  
Question about Arimidex seams to dry you up. So should I skip the eod and go for twice a week.  I did ask about aromasin but bot available to me..  also seams to be a challenge acquiring my pct like the guys I'm messing with don't care or just don't know.. I did some searching but obviously Im in over my head.   I do feel good about my decision about waiting and getting on here talking to you guys the information I have received is giving my brain the real work out feeling stronger about how the cycle and pct works,  I thought it was all juice and go ha ha boy was I wrong


----------



## stonetag (Feb 25, 2014)

Try not to get caught up in the glossy labeled supp. noobie trap! the words ultra, mega, dramatic, superior, off the charts, ultimate, unlimited, endless, raging, and a host of other bullshit. Stick to the basics.


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 25, 2014)

caspergsx said:


> Definitely not trying to get hit crossing the road ha..
> Question about Arimidex seams to dry you up. So should I skip the eod and go for twice a week.  I did ask about aromasin but bot available to me..  also seams to be a challenge acquiring my pct like the guys I'm messing with don't care or just don't know.. I did some searching but obviously Im in over my head.   I do feel good about my decision about waiting and getting on here talking to you guys the information I have received is giving my brain the real work out feeling stronger about how the cycle and pct works,  I thought it was all juice and go ha ha boy was I wrong



Take the Arimidex @0.5mgs/EOD from the very first pin, until the start of PCT. 

Take pre, mid and post cycle blood tests. Your mid-cycle bloods will tell you if you need to adjust the Arimidex dosage. Also, research signs of low and high estrogen levels, just in case you need to adjust the dosage before then.


----------



## caspergsx (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks man I appreciate it and looks like I got my PCT coming I was dealing with a rookie who just put stuff in his body and never asked any questions also got to the source and got the same info all of you where telling  Me also saved a few bucks on my other test bottles. You guys gave me the knowledge I needed and helped me have a great conversation with the source.  now I'm getting antsy feel like I will pin in a week or so.  I will create a log and post my before during and finished progress


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> IMO, it would be prudent to refrain from giving advice or making statements that may give guys that are just getting their feet wet a false sense of security.
> To the OP, legal advice is something you should not take seriously from folks you don't know and that may not know what they are talking about. This shit is serious business.
> We'll hold your hand crossing the street, but please be smart, look both ways, and proceed with caution.


A false sense of security? I don't see how that is possible when it's LEGAL. I didn't tell him to do anything i simply told him to do some research and he will the find the right way to go

u must not have seen on page 2 where someone actually posted a link to a pharmacy where he can buy it. Legally. .


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> A false sense of security? I don't see how that is possible when it's LEGAL. I didn't tell him to do anything i simply told him to do some research and he will the find the right way to go
> 
> u must not have seen on page 2 where someone actually posted a link to a pharmacy where he can buy it. Legally. .



It's legal to by research chems but not for human use. Anyone can buy them true but you can still get in trouble if they can show you used them on anything other than animals. The way we use them is illegal, we just lie and get them legally. The difference while minor may get someone busted if they don't know the difference. Not that I'm disagreeing with you, just giving my $.02 Ecks.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2014)

No i hear ya doc. Totally understand. Was just trying to help the guy out cus he said he was iffy about buying chems online.


----------

